# Chicken keeps sitting down



## ellkez (2 September 2015)

Hello,

A few days ago I brought two Bantam 8 month hens and they have just started to explore the garden but one of them keeps randomly sitting down; should I be worried or am I overreacting? 

Any advice would be appreciated!

Many thanks


----------



## shoeey (2 September 2015)

Does she seem otherwise well? What colour is her comb? Is she breathing heavily? Have you looked at her feet? Does she sit down heavily - ie fall down - or just sit with control? Sorry for all the questions but she probably is just enjoying the sun! Alternatively she could have a sore foot or other injury. I've also had chickens with Marek's who fell down.


----------



## Clodagh (2 September 2015)

Is she 'squatting' as you approach her?


----------



## Enfys (2 September 2015)

Clodagh said:



			Is she 'squatting' as you approach her?
		
Click to expand...

I was going to ask that. If she is then she is wanting to breed. Mine do it all the time, no rooster here.


----------



## ellkez (9 September 2015)

Hiya!

She has a healthy looking comb and when she sits down she tends to lean one side and stick her leg out, but she is walking with a bit of an un even stride at times - perhaps she has a bad leg?


----------



## cobgoblin (9 September 2015)

Is she doing this when the sun shines on her? They do seem to suddenly and reflexively sunbathe.


----------



## JillA (9 September 2015)

Enfys said:



			I was going to ask that. If she is then she is wanting to breed. Mine do it all the time, no rooster here.
		
Click to expand...

OMG two of my rescues do that when I try to catch them, I thought they were just showing a freeze response to fear


----------



## cobgoblin (9 September 2015)

Chickens will squat for a rooster or their owner. It doesn't mean they are frightened.
Some of mine do it when I shoo them out of the stables or if I come up behind them too quickly.


----------



## Clodagh (9 September 2015)

JillA said:



			OMG two of my rescues do that when I try to catch them, I thought they were just showing a freeze response to fear
		
Click to expand...

I'm afraid not...they fancy you!! 

OP, sounds like she has a bad leg. Can you catch her and give it a proper look?


----------

